# Animax



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen this contraption? 

http://www.animax-cpr.de/en_home/

It's like a combination CPR device/butter churn.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2011)

the new AHA standard 30:30! haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok I actually read the site and it does do 30:2. Kinda cool but I feel like you could do some damage with that thing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow looks like they copy and pasted a direct google translation of some foreign language for the description. I bet the tech manual reads like an Ikea manual.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Ok I actually read the site and it does do 30:2. Kinda cool but I feel like you could do some damage with that thing.


...so basically keep it out of the hands of the derpitude?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow looks like they copy and pasted a direct google translation of some foreign language for the description. I bet the tech manual reads like an Ikea manual.



It's a German product. I'm surprised it wasn't "ja, und place der CPRenmachinen und pump it up!"


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> It's a German product. I'm surprised it wasn't "ja, und place der CPRenmachinen und pump it up!"




We just want to pump... you up!


----------

